# Beginner Fly Vise



## Kenton

For all those new to fly fishing, here is the "end all" to those excuses that you cannot make your own because of the high price of a vise. :thumbup:


----------



## PBTH

I still find this to be the best setup for cobia jigs.

You fishing the Driftless Region soon?


----------



## Kenton

No i stole this image from online. I try not to go north of the Mason Dixon line if i can help it. Too dang cold!


----------



## Chris V

That's just awesome stuff there. It would probably work even better than a vise for larger bluewater flies


----------



## Kenton

I had to make one for myself. Tied some pomp teasers with it.


----------



## captken

*Long nose Vise grip*

I've been using a long nose Vise grip mounted on a laboratory Ring stand for years. I've tied a ton of 12 OZ jigs with 12/0 hooks with this rig. 

You can go much smaller using a Hemostat mounted similarly. Hemostats are 2/$5 at a local fleamarket.


----------

